# Speedsolving.com now uses HTTPS



## pjk (Oct 6, 2014)

Speedsolving.com nows uses HTTPS. As of today, all URLs are redirected from http:// to https://. 

The site will still function the same as normal, except all URLs will now start with https://, such as:
https://www.speedsolving.com

If you do find something that does not work as normal, please refresh your cache and try again. If something still doesn't work, please let me know by replying here. Thanks.


----------



## megaminxwin (Oct 6, 2014)

Fabulous.


----------



## Echo Cubing (Oct 6, 2014)

There is a warning when i visit speedsolving. Besides, the Https: is marked with a cross in red. Is it problem on my end?


----------



## pjk (Oct 6, 2014)

Echo Cubing said:


> There is a warning when i visit speedsolving. Besides, the Https: is marked with a cross in red. Is it problem on my end?


What URL are you visiting? "speedsolving.com"? Can you please take a screenshot?


----------



## Echo Cubing (Oct 6, 2014)

Not sure if this is problem on my end.
Here it is:
https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-..._I/AAAAAAAAAjs/AOhWKr7Iuvw/w1081-h29-no/1.png
Hope it helps


----------



## Stefan (Oct 6, 2014)

If you click on the lock icon and then on the Connection tab, it might show more information about what the problem is.


----------



## SenorJuan (Oct 6, 2014)

I now get a popup window every visit, warning me of a security risk, saying 'the name on the Security Certificate doesn't match the name of the site'


----------



## XTowncuber (Oct 6, 2014)

lol, I saw the thread title and was like "Don't we already use half turn TPS?"


----------



## brian724080 (Oct 6, 2014)

Echo Cubing said:


> There is a warning when i visit speedsolving. Besides, the Https: is marked with a cross in red. Is it problem on my end?



I have the same problem since last week.

In addition, for a few days, the CSS doesn't seem to load properly, but it seems to be working fine after I've dismissed the error message regarding the unsafe https connection.


----------



## Artic (Oct 6, 2014)

Same problem for me. It tells me the site is a security risk. Before I even get to the site Chrome asks me to check the site is valid and that I'm willing to proceed.


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 6, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> lol, I saw the thread title and was like "Don't we already use half turn TPS?"



Hehe same here.


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 6, 2014)

Probably related to this change, so I'll post here:

The URL https://www.speedsolving.com redirects to this Apache default page: https://www.speedsolving.com/cgi-sys/defaultwebpage.cgi


----------



## cubernya (Oct 6, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Probably related to this change, so I'll post here:
> 
> The URL https://www.speedsolving.com redirects to this Apache default page: https://www.speedsolving.com/cgi-sys/defaultwebpage.cgi


Doesn't do this for me.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 6, 2014)

Echo Cubing said:


> There is a warning when i visit speedsolving. Besides, the Https: is marked with a cross in red. Is it problem on my end?





brian724080 said:


> I have the same problem since last week.





Artic said:


> Same problem for me. It tells me the site is a security risk. Before I even get to the site Chrome asks me to check the site is valid and that I'm willing to proceed.



These can definitely happen, but unfortunately it doesn't do much good to know that this is happening unless you also post details.

- What OS + browser are you using?
- Does the same happen if you force refresh / use a different browser / browse in incognito mode?
- Any screenshots that demonstrate the problem?


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 6, 2014)

Myself, I get mixed content warnings, but *only when I'm logged in*. (Everything is fine when I'm logged out.
My guess is that some configuration setting is still generating links with HTTP instead of HTTPS.

Here's the console output I get when I load the main forum page while I'm logged in (Chrome on OSX):


Spoiler



This browser is AJAX compatible
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/ss-logo1.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/facebook_login.gif'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/search.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure resource 'http://www.google.com/cse/brand?form=cse-search-box&lang=en'. This request has been blocked; the content must be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/navbit-home.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
2forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_link-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/subforum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/subforum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/subforum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/subforum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/poll_posticon.gif'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/users_online.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/birthday.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/forum_stats.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/legend.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-16.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-16.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/category-16.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_link-16.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
https://partner.googleadservices.com/gpt/pubads_impl_51.js Failed to load resource: net::ERR_BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/tab-collapsed.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
4forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:112 Uncaught ReferenceError: yuipath is not defined
forum.php:135 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/ss-logo1.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:158 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/facebook_login.gif'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:297 The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but is submitting data to an insecure location at 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/searchresults.php': this content should also be submitted over HTTPS.

forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure script 'http://www.google.com/cse/brand?form=cse-search-box&lang=en'. This request has been blocked; the content must be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:319 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/navbit-home.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:372 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:384 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:421 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:497 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:509 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_link-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:532 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_link-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:555 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:592 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:668 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:680 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:717 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:785 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:804 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/subforum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:839 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:907 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:944 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1006 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1043 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1111 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1130 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/subforum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1137 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/subforum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1172 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1246 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1283 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1345 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1382 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1444 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1481 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1543 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1580 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1642 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1679 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1741 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1778 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1848 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1860 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1897 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1965 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2002 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2064 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2101 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2163 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2200 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2270 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2282 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2319 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2381 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2418 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2488 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2500 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2519 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/subforum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2554 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2622 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2659 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2729 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2741 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2778 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2840 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2874 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/poll_posticon.gif'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2877 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2945 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:2987 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-48.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3024 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/lastpost-right.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3117 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/users_online.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3242 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/birthday.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3267 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/forum_stats.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3283 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/legend.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3286 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_new-16.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3287 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_old-16.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3289 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/category-16.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3290 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/statusicon/forum_link-16.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3310 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/tab-collapsed.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3318 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3342 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3357 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3381 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/collapse_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:3419 Uncaught ReferenceError: GA_googleFillSlot is not defined
vbulletin-core.js?v=422:11 Firing System Init
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/arrow.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/buttons/search.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/rss_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
forum.php:1 Mixed Content: The page at 'https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/forum.php' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure image 'http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/images/misc/subscribed_40b.png'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
vbulletin-core.js?v=422:11 Fire vB_XHTML_Ready
vbulletin-core.js?v=422:11 Fetch Cookie :: vbulletin_collapse (null)
chrome-extension://pkehgijcmpdhfbdbbnkijodmdjhbjlgp/src/clobbercookie.js:19 clobbering cookies for Location
chrome-extension://pkehgijcmpdhfbdbbnkijodmdjhbjlgp/src/clobbercookie.js:19 clobbering cookies for Location
chrome-extension://pkehgijcmpdhfbdbbnkijodmdjhbjlgp/src/clobbercookie.js:19 clobbering cookies for Location
VM299:1 clobbering cookie getter
chrome-extension://pkehgijcmpdhfbdbbnkijodmdjhbjlgp/src/clobbercookie.js:19 clobbering cookies for Location
VM299:1 clobbering cookie getter
chrome-extension://pkehgijcmpdhfbdbbnkijodmdjhbjlgp/src/clobbercookie.js:19 clobbering cookies for
https://sb.scorecardresearch.com/beacon.js Failed to load resource: net::ERR_BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT
VM299:1 clobbering cookie getter
https://www.facebook.com/plugins/li...tions=10&stream=false&header=false&height=255 Failed to load resource: net::ERR_CACHE_MISS
https://apis.google.com/_/widget/re...ww.speedsolving.com&pfname=&rpctoken=81283048 Failed to load resource: net::ERR_CACHE_MISS
28VM299:1 clobbering cookie getter


----------



## A Leman (Oct 6, 2014)

*ALG Database images not loading?*

This is new. I started a project that uses zbll's recently and I went onto the Alg database in the wiki today to find this. None of the cases on the wiki are loading properly for me. How would I fix this? perhaps it is related.


----------



## Artic (Oct 6, 2014)

Here's a pic of the error I get every time I visit the site.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 7, 2014)

Is this why I can suddenly access this with school wifi?


----------



## pjk (Oct 7, 2014)

Lucas Garron said:


> Myself, I get mixed content warnings, but *only when I'm logged in*. (Everything is fine when I'm logged out.
> My guess is that some configuration setting is still generating links with HTTP instead of HTTPS.
> 
> Here's the console output I get when I load the main forum page while I'm logged in (Chrome on OSX):
> ...


Is this after refreshing your cache? I had resolved those images before, and they work fine on my end.



A Leman said:


> This is new. I started a project that uses zbll's recently and I went onto the Alg database in the wiki today to find this. None of the cases on the wiki are loading properly for me. How would I fix this? perhaps it is related.
> *image here*


Can you please link me to the page that isn't working for you? I checked the Alg db the other day and it was working fine after the change.



Artic said:


> Here's a pic of the error I get every time I visit the site.
> 
> http://i60.tinypic.com/2hheibd.jpg


Click proceed, and it should be fine. 



Kit Clement said:


> Probably related to this change, so I'll post here:
> 
> The URL https://www.speedsolving.com redirects to this Apache default page: https://www.speedsolving.com/cgi-sys/defaultwebpage.cgi


Refresh your cache. Let me know if it is still happening.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2014)

Does this change affect the Tapatalk app when viewing the forum through the app?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 7, 2014)

pjk said:


> Refresh your cache. Let me know if it is still happening.



Perfect, thanks!



cmhardw said:


> Does this change affect the Tapatalk app when viewing the forum through the app?



I'm also having troubles with loading the forum via Tapatalk.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 7, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> I'm also having troubles with loading the forum via Tapatalk.



Same here.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Oct 7, 2014)

Every time I visit www.speedsolving.com 
I get a message/(something) like cPanel
But when I visit with another url it works
www.speedsolving.com/xxxxxx+c_fdfdf


----------



## kcl (Oct 7, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> Does this change affect the Tapatalk app when viewing the forum through the app?



It wasn't working most of yesterday, it seems to be working again.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> It wasn't working most of yesterday, it seems to be working again.



I removed then readded speedsolving and when I tried to join it said:
Access Denied: This forum is currently not available, please try again later.

When trying to view the forum it spins as if it's loading but never loads. :\


----------



## kcl (Oct 7, 2014)

cmhardw said:


> I removed then readded speedsolving and when I tried to join it said:
> Access Denied: This forum is currently not available, please try again later.
> 
> When trying to view the forum it spins as if it's loading but never loads. :\



I had that yesterday. I wonder if it pertains to the device you're on? I did exactly what you did, and it's magically working again.


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I had that yesterday. I wonder if it pertains to the device you're on? I did exactly what you did, and it's magically working again.



Thank you! I tried this again and now it magically works, too!

I'm writing this post using tapatalk


----------



## A Leman (Oct 7, 2014)

pjk said:


> Can you please link me to the page that isn't working for you? I checked the Alg db the other day and it was working fine after the change.



It is all of the ZBLL pages for me. It happens on both Chrome and Firefox so I don't think it is the browser.

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Special:AlgDB?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-T
https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Special:AlgDB?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-Uhttps://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Special:AlgDB?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-Lhttps://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Special:AlgDB?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-Hhttps://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Special:AlgDB?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-Pihttps://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Special:AlgDB?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-Shttps://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Special:AlgDB?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-AS


----------



## pjk (Oct 7, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Every time I visit www.speedsolving.com
> I get a message/(something) like cPanel
> But when I visit with another url it works
> www.speedsolving.com/xxxxxx+c_fdfdf


Refresh your cache in your browser, and let me know if that solves the issue.



cmhardw said:


> I removed then readded speedsolving and when I tried to join it said:
> Access Denied: This forum is currently not available, please try again later.
> 
> When trying to view the forum it spins as if it's loading but never loads. :\


The issue with Tapatalk has been resolved (though may take 24 hours to propagate). It was probably being fixed at the time you tried, and therefore seemed to happen magically. The issue was definitely related to the backend. Note that I have some big plans for mobile in the future, so this isn't a big issue 



A Leman said:


> It is all of the ZBLL pages for me. It happens on both Chrome and Firefox so I don't think it is the browser.
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/i...?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-T
> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/i...?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-Uhttps://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/i...?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-Lhttps://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/i...?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-Hhttps://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/i...mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-Pihttps://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/i...?mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-Shttps://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/i...mode=view&view=default&puzzle=3&group=ZBLL-AS


Refresh your cache. All of those pages load fine for me. Let me know if that works.


----------



## chris410 (Oct 7, 2014)

SenorJuan said:


> I now get a popup window every visit, warning me of a security risk, saying 'the name on the Security Certificate doesn't match the name of the site'



This is ok, they are using a self signed cert which will prompt this warning since it is not a registered cert. The only time this should cause a concern is if your bank or any other financial site has this warning.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 7, 2014)

pjk said:


> Refresh your cache. All of those pages load fine for me. Let me know if that works.



No joy. I also tried internet explorer with the same results. Here is a screenshot of an error that google chrome gave me when I opened a zb alg page.


----------



## Randomno (Oct 7, 2014)

chris410 said:


> This is ok, they are using a self signed cert which will prompt this warning since it is not a registered cert. The only time this should cause a concern is if your bank or any other financial site has this warning.



But I have a current account on the wiki.


----------



## Millet (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm having the same problem with all cases that uses the generated pictures as well. Tried clearing my cache, still the same problem.


----------



## Artic (Oct 15, 2014)

Was something changed recently? I can no longer access the site both from my work computer, or from my laptop at home. Both of them give me the same error: *Webpage down temporarily. * The common denominator is that both run Chrome and XP. It just happened yesterday, so something must have been changed.

I really hope it's fixed!


----------



## pjk (Oct 16, 2014)

Millet said:


> I'm having the same problem with all cases that uses the generated pictures as well. Tried clearing my cache, still the same problem.


In regards to the alg DB, please see this thread:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...e-Discussion&p=1024551&viewfull=1#post1024551



Artic said:


> Was something changed recently? I can no longer access the site both from my work computer, or from my laptop at home. Both of them give me the same error: *Webpage down temporarily. * The common denominator is that both run Chrome and XP. It just happened yesterday, so something must have been changed.
> 
> I really hope it's fixed!


Not sure why that would be. Is anyone else having this issue? Can you please take a screenshot?


----------



## brian724080 (Oct 16, 2014)

On one of my computers running Windows 7. Chrome gives an error when I try to access this webpage - ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR


----------



## Artic (Oct 16, 2014)

Here is a screenshot of the error. I have now tried to log on from every work and school computer running XP and Chrome, and they all give the same error. My home XP/Chrome laptop also gives the same error. I really hope it's fixed.


----------



## pjk (Oct 17, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> On one of my computers running Windows 7. Chrome gives an error when I try to access this webpage - ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR





Artic said:


> Here is a screenshot of the error. I have now tried to log on from every work and school computer running XP and Chrome, and they all give the same error. My home XP/Chrome laptop also gives the same error. I really hope it's fixed.
> 
> http://i57.tinypic.com/242vj0p.jpg


Clear your cache. It appears to be an issue with your workstation:
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...mismatch/567fd181-7a27-48c5-95d1-b3095df255ec


----------



## Artic (Oct 17, 2014)

pjk said:


> Clear your cache. It appears to be an issue with your workstation:
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...mismatch/567fd181-7a27-48c5-95d1-b3095df255ec



I cleared the cache on the lab computers and also on my laptop, but still the error remains. Everything was fine up until a few days ago when the site changed to https. From that point forward the errors started cropping up.


----------



## pjk (Oct 19, 2014)

Artic said:


> I cleared the cache on the lab computers and also on my laptop, but still the error remains. Everything was fine up until a few days ago when the site changed to https. From that point forward the errors started cropping up.


The issue is related to the https, but not sure why you're seeing that error. Can you refresh cache again and report back?

Anyone else experiencing the same problems still?


----------



## Randomno (Oct 19, 2014)

This isn't about the HTTPS but just the site changes... gonna be a while till I get used to the speedsolving symbol next to the posts in New Posts.


----------



## pjk (Oct 19, 2014)

Randomno said:


> This isn't about the HTTPS but just the site changes... gonna be a while till I get used to the speedsolving symbol next to the posts in New Posts.


Are you referring to the solved/unsolved cube (next to the posts/forums) depending on whether the post/forum is read or not? If so, this was the way it was before, but after the upgrade awhile back they went away. I just re-implemented them.


----------



## brian724080 (Oct 21, 2014)

pjk said:


> The issue is related to the https, but not sure why you're seeing that error. Can you refresh cache again and report back?
> 
> Anyone else experiencing the same problems still?



Sorry for late reply. I also refreshed it, and I've even tried Internet Explorer, but neither works. I don't have any problems with other websites, and this only happened when Speedsolving.com started using HTTPS.


----------



## Millet (Oct 22, 2014)

Can you at least revert the algorithm WIKI back to a point before the algorithm picture errors? At least until it gets fixed for everyone.


----------



## Artic (Oct 23, 2014)

Well, I've cleared the cache on several computers at work, and still the problem persists. The same error keeps coming up. Hopefully some kind of fix can be found. 

P.S. I agree, having the algorithm wiki up however broken would still be great. The pictures aren't so much necessary as the algs themselves.


----------



## Millet (Oct 23, 2014)

Artic said:


> Well, I've cleared the cache on several computers at work, and still the problem persists. The same error keeps coming up. Hopefully some kind of fix can be found.
> 
> P.S. I agree, having the algorithm wiki up however broken would still be great. The pictures aren't so much necessary as the algs themselves.



Yes, that was at least usable, even though it was a hassle.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 23, 2014)

Wasn't it only imported to our wiki and you can still use the original on crider's site?
Also, [post=1024551]better thread[/post]...


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 2, 2014)

Sorry for the bump, but are there still people who can't access the site on Win 7 running Chrome (receiving err code ERR_CONNECTION_CLOSED)?


----------



## Millet (Dec 4, 2014)

So, what is the status? Can we expect the algorithm database to be down for a long time?


----------



## pjk (Dec 8, 2014)

Millet said:


> So, what is the status? Can we expect the algorithm database to be down for a long time?


Unfortunately no one has got it working yet. If you want to help get it up, please do. This thread has more details:
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/...tabase-Discussion/page2&p=1024551#post1024551


----------

